# Snook and Redfish closure



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

This is great news! However, what continues to baffle me is that there is no mention of spotted sea trout. They are just as susceptible to red tide and probably make up a big chunk of the area's fish kills. Why are they not on the no-take list?


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I believe sea trout rebound quickly as they don't have restrictive breeding practices and their spawning season is long. They are the rabbits of inshore fisheries.

What I find odd is that with all the fish kills, algae, etc people would actually eat a fish caught in these waters. Many of the resturants that offer seafood in our area make a note that it isn't local. Sad.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I practice catch and release except for on occasion when I keep a fish or two for dinner. I would have liked to seen the closure include sea trout also, simply because the result of the closure is going to be an increase the harvest of sea trout. The fisheries had a hell of a rough year here, we just need to dial back the pressure and give it a chance to come back.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Trout regulations were slated for revision recently by FWC, however, due to Hurricane Irma, they were tabled. February 2019 will be the next opportunity where they are revised. Likely no fish over 20", and a season again.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

So no red tide red fish tacos! Got it.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Sea trout = The 'rabbits' of inshore fisheries.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken T said:


> just got this email from fish and wildlife
> 
> Sept. 26, 2018
> 
> ...


Ken, I posed this on Sept 27th on the
*Red Tide and algae blooms in SW Florida*
thread on the General Discussion Forum here on microskiff.com.










https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLFFWCC/bulletins/21017c8


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad they did it


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Glad theyre on top of it. NC closed trout season from cold snap last spring. 1st time in years


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

nice


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Joe Capin said:


> nice



Ah, Joe this was 3 years ago.


----------

